# How do you compact your buds?



## computer07

How can i compact my buds to were they are dense and ball-like , as when i get them from a good dealer?


----------



## THCPezDispenser

computer07 said:
			
		

> How can i compact my buds to were they are dense and ball-like , as when i get them from a good dealer?


 
More light during the flowering stage


----------



## JBonez

1000w hps per 4x4 space or 16 sq feet. any bigger, maybe two 600w hps.


----------



## The New Girl

computer07 said:
			
		

> How can i compact my buds to were they are dense and ball-like , as when i get them from a good dealer?


 
   Hey 07,
     Dealers buy in such large amounts the buds get compressed to save on space for packaging. I play with my buds, I know, I'm a little nuts but I've squeezed them in my hand and formed them to tight buds so if I bring some stash to smoke with friends it looks like it came from a "brick"  - like a dealer who bought a kilo and had to break it apart. I only do this for travel stuff, not what I burn at home. If I leave it alone all pretty and manicured friends ask; "Oh this looks like some local grown stuff, do you know someone who's growing?" I don't like these type questions. It may not show off how good it looks but the high is still there regardless. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## computer07

Well Ha the buds looked dense at one point but after i got em dried out they lost all thier fatty... i like em compact , easy to fill a bowl with ya know


----------



## docfishwrinkle

when curing just roll your jars along table couple times when you burp. just an idea i had. let me know how it works.


----------



## DomsChron

*I've done the same new girl! I literally have broken buds up and smashed them so I don't get questioned by friends!

But I agree, when I smoke at home, I LIKE MY HOMEGROWN QUALITY!*


----------



## andy52

i like my buds un-damaged.you go to pressing and squeezing all you are doing is damaging trichs.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*If you grow your bud right and cure your bud right the buds will get nice and tight on their own.  *


----------



## DomsChron

*Agreed. We were just talking about those friends who question you like "oh so where did you get this homegrown?"

I hate to be put on the spot If I just break up the buds a little and compress the bag it just makes it looks like its been passed thru a few hands. :hubba:

It only knocks a few trichs off, but it still smokes good. And normally its only like a gram. That's like nothing.*


----------



## Thorn

unless u like me doms where every gram is savoured hehe 

I have to agree with tbg, new girl and doms and anyone else that said similar things


----------



## MARY-JANE

Well if you think about it it's all home grown. who do ya'll think grow it the scientist or is it all factory done....ha ha ha ah!


----------



## Thorn

well mary jane check out some of the news articles...some ARE in factories lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah and even a shopping Mall not to long ago...My buds are tight and rock hard..dur to 6000 lumes a square foot..I  have some budds  i have to grind just to smoke its like a peice of wood..lol..I like the bowl size budds when Im out and about with pipe..but when Home..Its Bongs all the way..so I grind mine...and as for protecting trichs.  How can I smoke my grinder..lol..


----------



## blancolighter

Why not look for a strain that produces super compact buds, like Sensi Star?


----------



## MARY-JANE

how bout trainwreck


----------



## DomsChron

*Subcool said bubba gum will dent Sheetrock if grown with c02 LOL!

P.s. I have around 9,000 lumens per square feet in the current room I have. Gunna open it up bigger to utilize my lights full area covering potential. I think a 4' X 4' roon would be exactly 5000 lumens per sq. feet with a 600 watt hortilux.*


----------



## 85cannabliss

good growers get the best bud, keep practicing and soon you will get compact buds. it isnt just a matter of how do you get them you need to be able to get everything right to produce the best smoke. high pressure light penitrates the buds, so that what be your main target.


----------



## blancolighter

My wife stood up off the couch yesturday and turned around and threw me a bud. She had been sitting on it (accidently), but go figure, looks like compacted mass prosuced kine. So, if ya want, go sit on all ur buds (one was enough for us).


----------



## Thorn

blancolighter said:
			
		

> My wife stood up off the couch yesturday and turned around and threw me a buf. She had been sitting on it (accidently), but go figure, looks like compacted mass prosuced kine. So, if ya want, go sit on all ur buds (one was enough for us).



:rofl:


----------

